# Leaky Gut



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Since this was brought up in other threads, I thought it was worth it's own. No matter how many rabbit holes I go down, it always seems to come back to I must have a leaky gut. I don't have many of the symptoms, which is why I have usually discounted it; but the weird blood pressure, the difficulty losing weight, the sudden seafood allergy, the fatigue, the problems caused by eating fat, could all be explained by a leaky gut.

*



What is leaky gut syndrome—and how do you get it?

Click to expand...

*


> Leaky gut syndrome (sometimes called intestinal permeability) is thought to occur when the layer of cells that line the intestinal wall become irritated and stop working the way they should. Normally, these cells act as a protective barrier that absorbs particles from food, toxins, and other microorganisms. But if the cells get damaged, they can become porous or leaky. So instead of absorbing those particles, the particles make their way into the bloodstream. read more at rodaleorganiclife


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It sounds like it would be worthwhile to try a diet change, and see if it helps!

I know little about what is allowed on a "leaky gut" diet, but I think that most diets allow for a stir-fry with a splash of soy sauce.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've taken supplements plus probiotics that are supposed to cure a leaky gut before, but never noticed any difference. I just read an article that made the point you can have a leaky gut and not have typical symptoms. I'm going to go through the process one more time and maybe get some lab tests run. I've been playing telephone tag with a new doctor's office trying to get an appointment.

I did something really stupid about 20 years ago. I used to drink diet big gulps all day long. The giant sized ones. (And I'm not even to the stupid part yet). I used the plastic big gulp cup in the microwave for heating water or warming up coffee. At the time, I think the cups contained BPA or other hormone mimicking compounds, and heating the cup was the absolute worse thing to do. I've always wondered if that was where the problems started.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have always found the Mayo Clinic site to be very helpful for everything from specific diseases to prescriptions. They have a lot about leaky guts. Just google leaky gut mayo clinic. The suggestion to eliminate certain foods sounds like a good starting point.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

The Autoimmune Protocol diet helps with this problem.

https://autoimmunewellness.com/opt-in/


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe you are one of the 5-10%, maybe not. 

If you are, go see a physician/physicians. 

If you ain’t, start eliminating bar codes from your diet. I thought that is the reason we are all here, to eliminate bar codes.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I've taken supplements plus probiotics that are supposed to cure a leaky gut before, but never noticed any difference. I just read an article that made the point you can have a leaky gut and not have typical symptoms. I'm going to go through the process one more time and maybe get some lab tests run. I've been playing telephone tag with a new doctor's office trying to get an appointment.
> 
> I did something really stupid about 20 years ago. I used to drink diet big gulps all day long. The giant sized ones. (And I'm not even to the stupid part yet). I used the plastic big gulp cup in the microwave for heating water or warming up coffee. At the time, I think the cups contained BPA or other hormone mimicking compounds, and heating the cup was the absolute worse thing to do. I've always wondered if that was where the problems started.


I have a 30 minute lunch break. My co workers think I am a weirdo because I have a small stainless pan I keep in my cubbie to heat up soup or whatever for my lunch, or I use the oven. One day I was in a rush and heated something in the microwave. My coworkers stopped everything they were doing to watch and comment.


----------



## Springwood (Mar 8, 2017)

Reading your questions, I'd agree that you might be suffering from leaky gut. Took my 18 year old Daughter to a wholistic Dr. for other reasons, but bottom line is that they did extensive testing and one result was the leaky gut. They have advised that the diet "cure" for this is often months long depending upon your age, plus they have also given her a supplement called Glutashield to also help heal the gut lining. I have the diet plan that they gave us, I can scan it and send to you if you would like. It'll help more than the link Viki sent you because that just tells you what not to eat...the diet plan I have tells you what to eat and how much. She's felt a huge difference in energy since starting it. PM me if you want a copy of the diet.


----------

